# Amazon LED Flood Lights for Planted Tanks



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone know of a good LED flood light solution on *amazon *for planted tanks?
Im pretty sure I need to stay in the 6500k range

Its a 36x18x18 tank but I will not be filling it to the top (maybe 16 INCH of water)
But back end will be plants outside of water column so one floodlight will be higher


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I am by no means a specialist, but I am told and have seen several people use clip on cfl bulbs lights.
something like:


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/southwire-85-inch-clamp-light/1001515344?eid=PS_GOOGLE_D27L%20-%20E-Comm_GGL_Shopping_PLA_EN_Lighting_Lighting_PLA_EN__PRODUCT_GROUP_aud-765569715721:pla-342272503429&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIq8asr8G78gIV0AaICR2lhAosEAQYASABEgIre_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds



There are a few people that have used such lights for plants that grow out of the tank. One such:


----------



## Adais (Jul 16, 2021)

LED floodlights are helpful to grow the plant, and they will be more effective if choosing the right light for the plants. Choose red spectrum for the leaf growth and red for the fruit or flower growth!
Haven't any suggestions from Amazon, Some best flashlights for home and outdoor usage.


----------



## ShawnJames (Nov 16, 2021)

I have the exact same question. Did you get any other responses or what did you end up doing? I have a 25 gallon cube tank with a strip light and it seems to work ok but would love to try LED flood lights and the price point typically seem good.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I ended up getting this for my emergant plants. It's pretty strong

HannaHong 10W LED Flood Light Plug in,Super Bright Security/Work/Plant Grow Light,1100 Lumen, IP66 Waterproof, Outdoor Daylight White Reflector Spotlight for Porch, Garage,Patio,Yard,Garden,Lawn https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07MML1VZD/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_5N2JF8NY70K0K42Z89F0?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Then I got this for the aquatic plants and I love it. Without Co2 its growing plants and algae so assuming it works for Co2 aswell. I really like the 24/7 light cycle. It's more redish at sunset/sunrise and turns blue for the rest of the night. Super cool

IREENUO Aquarium LED Light, Fish... https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B082HS9G49?ref=ppx_pop_mob_ap_share


----------



## ShawnJames (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow your tank is absolutely stunning. I love the 2 tone substrate. I have an emergent plant and with this low profile LED fixture I was looking for something that could also reach the above water plants.

Curious how you made that arm and what it is attached to for the flood lamp? It looks amazing! I love the value of the flood lamp as well I may look at doing the same thing.


----------

